# Pidgin 2.3 vs Gutsy



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

it works no more  and im not the only 1 having problems 

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624551&page=2

and no solution found yet .... the problem -

update and when u try to run nothing happens so when u run it thru terminal this is what i get:

```
pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_account_get_current_error
```


----------



## kalpik (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you do sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin ?

Also just add this repo: "deb *www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu gutsy main" to you /etc/apt/sources.list

And import the key: "wget *www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu/937215FF.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"

This repo contains latest versions of Rhythmbox and Pidgin.. It should have Pidgin 2.3 in a day or two..


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

i downloaded the tar.bz2 file and made a make file using ./configure and then ran it and this is what happened 

no pidgin anymore 

and im kinda lost as to what u said i got that u want me to add the repo in the sources.list file but the importing key part i did not understand 

and adding the repo in sources.list gives me this error when i reload synaptic:



> W: GPG error: *www.telemail.fi gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D0AFFF5E937215FF


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2007)

You never understand anything. Just run the command!


----------



## kalpik (Nov 27, 2007)

Just run the command "wget *www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu/937215FF.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" to add the key.. then sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade..

Though the latest version on the repo is 2.2.2.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 27, 2007)

Is he asking for help or asking for trouble?

just run the commands @kalpik mentioned. Firstly, there is no official package of pidgin for ubuntu. Secondly version 2.0.0 seems to work fine for me.


----------



## iMav (Nov 27, 2007)

pidgin 2.3 was released some time back their site has a big image saying 2.3

arre import aur run mein kitna farak hai yaar ... confuse kyon karte ho mereko - run bolo ya import bolo


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 27, 2007)

Just copy paste the line in terminal Kalpik has given. The Key is like a certificate saying the contents in that repo are safe.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 27, 2007)

Just copy paste the line in terminal Kalpik has given. The Key is like a certificate saying the contents in that repo are safe.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 27, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> pidgin 2.3 was released some time back their site has a big image saying 2.3


I know that @Imav, like I said, they dont' have a package for ubuntu. I don't think they even have a debian based file of the 2.3 version. I could be wrong though


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ ya no debian file so i dwnldd the source and thought well hey i can compile it only to find out that i had to come back here 

grudgy idhar kya kar raha hai ... no 1 is fighting here ek thread lock kar k aaram nahi mila kya



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> Did you do sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin ?
> 
> Also just add this repo: "deb *www.telemail.fi/mlind/ubuntu gutsy main" to you /etc/apt/sources.list
> 
> ...


 u are a genius .... i updated though it took a lot of time coz i added a few more security updates .... but the best part i got pidgin 2.3 waah waah ... too good man too good


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

^^^ are you sure its 2.3? I just updated and its still 2.2.2


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2007)

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/6981/screenshotcd6.th.png


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

afaik there is a site which gives direct download of latest ubuntu software including pidgin.forgot it  no repos for that site.direct downloads!
edit:sry,pidgin is not there  
*getdeb.net


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 28, 2007)

According to synaptic manager, the latest version of pidgin is 2.2.1 How can i update it to 2.3 ?

Edit : I did as given by kalpik


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 28, 2007)

Can someone tell me, how do I get the same for feisty?


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2007)

iMav, am amazed that you tried compiling a package.

Gradually u r getting hang of open source


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 28, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me, how do I get the same for feisty?



Anyone?


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 28, 2007)

If you cant find a package,compile it urself.
its not that hard.
grab the source from here : *downloads.sourceforge.net/pidgin/pidgin-2.3.0.tar.bz2

Regards,
ray


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

Now this is strange. It really is! I'm using the same repos as given by Kalpik and the latest version there is 2.2.2!

@iMav
The fonts look a bit screwed up. Why don't you try tweakin them a bit?


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ infra update karo i think u will get the new version coz i got ff 2.0.0.10 also if not then compile the package install it screw it up and then update 

ya the fonts are having some probs i had installed the true type hack i found somewhere and the fonts arent very good though iv been ignorant abt it il see what i can do abt it

@T159: yups i like to venture into un-chartered territory


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ infra update karo i think u will get the new version coz i got ff 2.0.0.10 also


Thought I got Firefox 2.0.0.10 about two dayz back, no sign of Pidgin 2.3 yet.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> if not then compile the package install it screw it up and then update


Yep, I think this is how you got Pidgin 2.3! 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> ya the fonts are having some probs i had installed the true type hack i found somewhere and the fonts arent very good though iv been ignorant abt it il see what i can do abt it


If you haf the Mac4Lin pack dowloaded then just read the documentation. It has the Font Enhancing guide.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 28, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> If you haf the Mac4Lin pack dowloaded then just read the documentation. It has the Font Enhancing guide.



Is there something I'm not noticing? I don't see where he's got a problem with fonts on the screeshot.. am I not seeing something?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

Dunno, but I find the fonts a bit broken in his screenshots.


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2007)

infra click on the image its resized to fit the screen 

however my fonts are thinner than they should be and not like what i get on os x or vista where the fonts look better  use 3 OSs then u will find some differnece


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 28, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> however my fonts are thinner than they should be and not like what i get on os x or vista where the fonts look better  use 3 OSs then u will find some differnece



I know there is a difference between the fonts because I use several OS. What i was saying was I didn't find a fault with the fonts as such in your screenshot... maybe @infra didn't resize it... or maybe it's a bit more thin, but i didn't find a serious issue.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

Arey nahi bhai logon. Just haf a look at these two screenshots of the same page:

iMav's screenie:

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/8781/screenshotcd6ml2.th.png

My screenie:

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/6861/screenshotuh6.th.png

I certainly find the fonts on iMav's system badly rendered. Anyways, we are digressing from the topic.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 28, 2007)

@imav:M$ Tahoma fonts rocks!  install it  and choose it for rendering.if u have genuuuine M$ Sindoww.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 28, 2007)

Does the new version of pidgin or any of it's plugins support yahoo voice calls?.... that's between individual users and not voice in chat rooms.


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2007)

i told u na iv messed with the fonts ... btw i want the same appearance as urs coz as of now vista looks much better than gutsy ....

@cyrus: no


----------



## kalpik (Nov 28, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Arey nahi bhai logon. Just haf a look at these two screenshots of the same page:
> 
> iMav's screenie:
> 
> ...


Infra, what are your font settings?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2007)

^^^ Smoothing set to Subpixel and Hinting set to Slight. Fonts: Lucida, Aquabase and Bitstream sans.

The necessary font config files and fonts are bundled in the Mac4Lin package, the instructions to install them are in the Mac4Lin Documentation.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

infra i did it but the overall look is much much much better my browser fonts are totally messed up  opera fonts look to small; ff fonts seem broken


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2007)

cant u go to firefox or other browsers setup page to choose fonts and their size


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

tried a few settings here and there did no good


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2007)

@imeow:this is how we have our desktop!dont know what is wrong with u and ubuntu 
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/3496/Screenshot.png
^see the font smoothening.Urs dont have 
i have a news for u!u can get fonts anti-aliasing working by System>Preferences>Appearance>Fonts>Details
^select *Hinting=NO/Slight *it shud work  try and post.also select the *dpi* as 96 for most displays in details menu.

ps:did u see what i'm getting instead of apple logo!


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

this is what i have everything other than the browsing window is perfect:

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/3448/screenshotto2.th.png

and yeah the settings aare as uv said already


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2007)

this is weird.see my firefox(iceweasel) settings.
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/9953/screenshoths3.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> this is what i have everything other than the browsing window is perfect:
> 
> *img408.imageshack.us/img408/3448/screenshotto2.th.png
> 
> and yeah the settings aare as uv said already


 Hey everything is just fine  If you've followed the guide then the fonts in the browser should be like that, as in Windows while system wide they should be smooth. I see that you are now hafing a font setup which the guide aims to achieve 

@Prakash
Even your fonts look a bit badly rendered (or is it just my eyes??)


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2007)

^Im using a samtron 56V 15" CRT monitor and i have used sans,Luxi sans,Tahoma,Bitstream vera sans etc.I have SPR off(why i need it  )may be u need an eye checkup 8)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> may be u need an eye checkup 8)


Lolz..  Mebbe yes! 

Here's my screenshot of the same page:

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/1577/screenshot1ca0.png

We are again digressing from the topic. I think we should haf a thread about font rendering!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 29, 2007)

^well,I'm on Debian Sid resolution is 800x600@85Hz max supported.so it looks big  and I think the fonts anti-aliasing is enough.I can make it more sharp.but i liked this way,old windows  cleartype habits 

u guys watching thread  just say which is good?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

Hehe.. ok, No more comments on Fonts!! 

Too much of zooming into pics and correcting that "extra pixel" for Mac4Lin icons is showing its effects, I guess!


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

@infra u mean to say that my fonts will be like taht


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

^^^ Yes, but if wanna change to what I haf here then download these 2 files. As root place them in /etc/fonts, replacing the orignal files (after taking a backup of original files). Except these two files delete all other files (again, after taking a backup).

BTW I dunno why you are hafing trouble with your setup. Thats exactly how it is in Windows.


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

windows' in window display is also same as what is the overall look the fonts look a lot thin and broken now (that is only the forum or other website text)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 29, 2007)

^^^ Errr... I didn't get you.

Mebbe we should start another thread on Font Tweaking. It would help others as well


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> windows' in window display is also same as what is the overall look the fonts look a lot thin and broken now (that is only the forum or other website text)


try no squint extension for firefox

Search in add/remove programs microsoft core fonts, install'em

Now in appearance>fonts select "Verdana" with appopriate size, in details select slight and subpixel(LCDs)

it worked for me


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

it is set to slight & subpixel but still its only web sites that are messed up - opera is worst hit and ff is looking bad really bad


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 29, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> arre import aur run mein kitna farak hai yaar ... confuse kyon karte ho mereko - run bolo ya import bolo




you sound like a kid


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 29, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> you sound like a kid


That's coz he is one


----------



## iMav (Nov 29, 2007)

abey uncle log 

ok the font thing is driving me nuts .... i cant bear the ff fonts ... help me please some 1


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

First,do u have a non-CRT monitor?do u have LCD/TFT monitor?
^then u need to enable sup-pixel rendering.enable it in font preferences.
secondly does freetype module loads?firefox too afaik depends on that!

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep freetype
```
 ideally,in ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf file,u may have:

```
Section "Files"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
        Fontpath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
        # path to defoma fonts
        Fontpath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load            "dbe"
        Load            "glx"
        Load            "ddc"
        Load            "extmod"
        Load            "type1"
        Load            "freetype"
        Load            "bitmap"
        Load            "int10"
        Load            "vbe"
EndSection
```
 ^as for an nvidia user,disable "dri" module is a must.dont care for it in ubuntu though.
just show the o/p of :

```
xrdb -query | grep antialias
```
 also in a terminal start firefox as follows open this forum page  and see whether font anti-aliasing works or not:

```
GDK_USE_XFT=1 firefox
```
Also what is ur display resolution and frequency?and do u have in Ubuntu the same resolution and frequency as in ur preferred Vista?
also post the o/p of:

```
xdpyinfo |grep dimen
```


```
xdpyinfo |grep reso
```
and if ur courageous, u can try below command in terminal and *read* the options to manage fonts: 

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig fontconfig-config
```
Post ur results!no single answer please!

PS:my nvidia device section in xorg.conf is as below:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT]"
        Driver          "nvidia"
        Busid           "PCI:1:0:0"
        Option          "AddARGBVisuals"        "True"
        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
        Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
        Option          "UseEdidDpi"   "FALSE"
        Option          "DPI"   "96 x 96"
EndSection
```


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ok the font thing is driving me nuts .... i cant bear the ff fonts ... help me please some 1


Just use the font settings I've shown in the screenshot above. That would mostly solve your problem in FF.


----------



## iMav (Nov 30, 2007)

its almost the same thing only a few fonts which arent there iv used some replacement


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't use any of the MS fonts (Ariel, Tahoma, Verdana etc.) They are the ones that are modified to look like that in Windows (and hence thin).


----------

